# Ten most popular sports in the world and estimated number of fans



## Davidkratos92 (Jul 15, 2016)

source: http://gbcworldnews.com/index.php/2...ts-in-the-world-and-estimated-number-of-fans/

Damn soccer and cricket are popular with more than 5 billion altogether.

MMA, boxing etc dont make the list sadly. How many sports do you follow/play from the list?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you get paid when you do these MS Paint list screenshots with no text?


----------



## Sportlad (Jan 25, 2017)

Link didn't work for me - I'm guessing soccer is way out in front though, and cricket is huge in India - that's a billion people right there. MMA is of course exploding but there's still a hell of a long way to go before catching up with some of established giants, whilst Boxing is arguably suffering because of MMA.


----------



## Ryan_Stevens (Apr 5, 2017)

I think Football and Cricket are the most popular sports in the world.


----------

